# The Last Ship



## Fabry_cekko (12 Settembre 2014)

Questa serie tv è andata in onda oggi per la prima volta su Italia 1.
Come vi sembra?


----------



## Doctore (13 Settembre 2014)

Carina ma troppo patriottica almeno all inizio...non voglio spoilerare verso la fine diventa meno scontata.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Settembre 2014)

L'ho già vista tutta. Secondo me la seconda stagione sarà molto più bella della prima.


----------



## Love (21 Settembre 2014)

mi sto azzeccando in una maniera pazzesca...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Settembre 2014)

Peccato che non ho visto le puntate di venerdì.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> L'ho già vista tutta. Secondo me la seconda stagione sarà molto più bella della prima.



L'hanno già girata?


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Settembre 2014)

A me sinceramente mi basta leggere che è di Michael Bay per non guardarne nemmeno un minuto. Per sbaglio ci sono passato mentre la mandavano su Italia 1, ho visto un paio di bandiere americane, militari, ecc... e ho cambiato.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (22 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> A me sinceramente mi basta leggere che è di Michael Bay per non guardarne nemmeno un minuto. Per sbaglio ci sono passato mentre la mandavano su Italia 1, ho visto un paio di bandiere americane, militari, ecc... e ho cambiato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> A me sinceramente mi basta leggere che è di Michael Bay per non guardarne nemmeno un minuto. Per sbaglio ci sono passato mentre la mandavano su Italia 1, *ho visto un paio di bandiere americane*, militari, ecc... e ho cambiato.



Non ci trovo niente di male. Sono molto attaccati alla loro terra.


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Settembre 2014)

Penso che noi siamo uno dei pochissimi stati con il patriottismo che rasenta lo zero.

Anyway, me la vedrò sottotitolata, secondo me merita!


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non ci trovo niente di male. Sono molto attaccati alla loro terra.


Di sicuro non gliene faccio una colpa, ma non so che appeal può avere una serie che si basa sul solito cliché del marine americano, in un periodo in qui, soprattutto negli States, ci sono serie tv con temi innovativi e originali (Breaking Bad, Ray Donovan, Masters of Sex, ecc.) , o classici ma rieditati in salsa nuova (True Detective, Sherlock, ecc.). 

Inoltre è una delle solite serie che trasmette Italia 1, cioè quelle più scrause provenienti dall'America (Nikita, Chicago Fire, ecc.), senza nessuna particolarità di regia o sceneggiatura. Non a caso Metacritic l'ha votata 60/100.

Poi oh, i gusti sono gusti ovviamente. Però il mio consiglio è sempre quello di informarsi su quello che trasmettono negli USA (c'è un panorama di serie immenso per tutti i gusti, action, drama, comedy, ecc), e di non ****** di striscio la roba che passano soprattutto su Rai e Mediaset. 



DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Penso che noi siamo uno dei pochissimi stati con il patriottismo che rasenta lo zero.


Mica tanto, siamo il paese che ha vissuto il ventennio fascista e che si porta dietro ancora diversi strascichi. Poi il 90% delle serie italiane, anzi dovrei dire fiction, sono su poliziotti e carabinieri, o su preti che aiutano carabinieri


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Di sicuro non gliene faccio una colpa, ma non so che appeal può avere una serie che si basa sul solito cliché del marine americano, in un periodo in qui, soprattutto negli States, ci sono serie tv con temi innovativi e originali (Breaking Bad, Ray Donovan, Masters of Sex, ecc.) , o classici ma rieditati in salsa nuova (True Detective, Sherlock, ecc.).
> 
> Inoltre è una delle solite serie che trasmette Italia 1, cioè quelle più scrause provenienti dall'America (Nikita, Chicago Fire, ecc.), senza nessuna particolarità di regia o sceneggiatura. Non a caso Metacritic l'ha votata 60/100.
> 
> Poi oh, i gusti sono gusti ovviamente. *Però il mio consiglio è sempre quello di informarsi su quello che trasmettono negli USA (c'è un panorama di serie immenso per tutti i gusti, action, drama, comedy, ecc), e di non ****** di striscio la roba che passano soprattutto su Rai e Mediaset*.



E allora come faccio a trovare il doppiaggio Ita?


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> E allora come faccio a trovare il doppiaggio Ita?



Io ti consiglio di guardare sottotitolate in italiano. Lo so che magari non ti va, hai difficoltà, ecc. Però, una volta che prendi l'abitudine, non potrai più farne a meno. E soprattutto masticherai molto meglio l'inglese, a livello di pronuncia, locuzioni, ecc.

Se proprio invece vuoi vederle in italiano, ultimamente Sky Atlantic sta portando diverse serie (tra le quali True Detective) in Italia col doppiaggio, quindi in giro le trovi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Io ti consiglio di guardare sottotitolate in italiano. Lo so che magari non ti va, hai difficoltà, ecc. Però, una volta che prendi l'abitudine, non potrai più farne a meno. E soprattutto masticherai molto meglio l'inglese, a livello di pronuncia, locuzioni, ecc.
> 
> Se proprio invece vuoi vederle in italiano, ultimamente Sky Atlantic sta portando diverse serie (tra le quali True Detective) in Italia col doppiaggio, quindi in giro le trovi



Io sono interessato a Marvel Agent's of S.H.i.e.l.d, Brooklyn Nine-Nine, True Detective, Fargo, the 100 e m'hanno proposto Mom
Che sai dirmi su queste serie tv?


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Io sono interessato a Marvel Agent's of S.H.i.e.l.d, Brooklyn Nine-Nine, True Detective, Fargo, the 100 e m'hanno proposto Mom
> Che sai dirmi su queste serie tv?


True Detective e Fargo consigliatissime.
Agents of SHIELD non l'ho vista, non sono un amante del genre. The 100 nemmeno, ma so che è una scemenza. Mom è di Chuck Lorre che è una garanzia per le sit-com, anche se quelle serie con le risate da sottofondo le detesto.
Brooklyn Nine-Nine non l'ho vista ma me l'ha consigliata un mio amico. L'attore protagonista è un comico abbastanza bravo che seguivo al Saturday Night Live.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> True Detective e Fargo consigliatissime.
> Agents of SHIELD non l'ho vista, non sono un amante del genre. The 100 nemmeno, ma so che è una scemenza. Mom è di Chuck Lorre che è una garanzia per le sit-com, anche se quelle serie con le risate da sottofondo le detesto.
> Brooklyn Nine-Nine non l'ho vista ma me l'ha consigliata un mio amico. L'attore protagonista è un comico abbastanza bravo che seguivo al Saturday Night Live.



Grazie. True Detective mi prende un casino.


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Io sono interessato a Marvel Agent's of S.H.i.e.l.d, Brooklyn Nine-Nine, True Detective, Fargo, the 100 e m'hanno proposto Mom
> Che sai dirmi su queste serie tv?



Tu devi vederti Hannibal, e basta


----------



## Penny.wise (24 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Di sicuro non gliene faccio una colpa, ma non so che appeal può avere una serie che si basa sul solito cliché del marine americano, in un periodo in qui, soprattutto negli States, ci sono serie tv con temi innovativi e originali (Breaking Bad, Ray Donovan, Masters of Sex, ecc.) , o classici ma rieditati in salsa nuova (True Detective, Sherlock, ecc.).
> 
> Inoltre è una delle solite serie che trasmette Italia 1, cioè quelle più scrause provenienti dall'America (Nikita, Chicago Fire, ecc.), senza nessuna particolarità di regia o sceneggiatura. Non a caso Metacritic l'ha votata 60/100.



concordo...già la Rai è molto più "evoluta" da questo punto di vista, dato che manda in onda Dexter, Boardwalk Empire, Game of Thrones


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Settembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> concordo...già la Rai è molto più "evoluta" da questo punto di vista, dato che manda in onda Dexter, Boardwalk Empire, Game of Thrones



Si vero, dimenticavo Rai 4! L'unica cosa è che certe volte mandano le top serie in orari ridicoli


----------



## Penny.wise (24 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Si vero, dimenticavo Rai 4! L'unica cosa è che certe volte mandano le top serie in orari ridicoli



eheheh spesso e volentieri sono anche quelle con più scene di nudo/violenza/sangue, quindi purtroppo gli tocca fare così

i canali Rai nati con il digitale sono comunque molto buoni, imho..spesso fanno anche programmi di approfondimento, interviste..tutt'altro discorso, invece, per quelli Rai "normali", tra i programmi della Clerici, le baggianate dei giochi a premi a tutte le ore del giorno, le ridicolissime fiction all'italiana, sono veramente scadenti, molto peggio di Mediaset, e ci paghiamo pure il canone


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Tu devi vederti Hannibal, e basta



NOnmale...


----------

